# wide 10



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

just got this big guy done. what do you think? ive fixed the left ear since pic was taken.


----------



## Birddog-445 (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## so.illhunter 88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks good. Nice deer.


----------



## bsour84 (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks real nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Good looking deer!


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 12, 2014)

Great looking buck and mount.


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ndangelo (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice thick beams


----------



## whizkerbiscuit (Mar 19, 2019)

That buck is a bruiser!


----------



## Buffalo Jake (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Stubby3 (Oct 27, 2017)

Great Looking Buck. What did it score??


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

Love the spread


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

id say that's one wide boy!!


----------



## GHeikes (Jul 24, 2019)

that's a stud


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

big buck he looks old.


----------



## SULLY305 (Feb 23, 2020)

nice


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

great buck


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Great looking deer!


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks great too me!!


----------



## Scoutn207 (Oct 30, 2021)

Way outside the ears. Sweet buck


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Great buck


----------



## flatsmaster23 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great buck and looks good … congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice work!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Big framed buck! Had to score great!


----------

